# Mac baren's different roll cakes?



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone like these blends? I picked up a 100g tin of the "Dark Twist" yesterday, and haven't opened it yet. Just like spun cuts, and have been enjoying Mac Baren's flakes so I took a chance.

I see that they make quite a few "Roll Cakes", and the descriptions are all very similar.

Anyone tried em all? What were your takes on them? Love em? Hate em?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

They are on my list to try. I have been enjoying most of the MB blends lately (some more than others), but haven't gotten around to buying some of the roll cakes.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Mac's Dark Twist Roll Cake is awesome! IMHO it's better than Escudo. (Of course, I haven't tried Escudo in a while. Will have to pull out a coin or two soon.) It's like LBF without the cavendish. Great stuff!

Can't speak for the others though. I'd love to try some. I just did a halvesies trade with Jivey on some Dan blends. I'd be willing to do the same with some Mac's if either of you want to give that a go. It's like sending a big sample and getting a big sample in return!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys!

And I might be up for a "Halfsies" trade Dave. Lemme marinate on it till payday. I'm up to my ears in open tins of baccy I'm trying to finish before I go buying more (and I've got the hots for some sexy briar~)

Your description of the DTRC sounds awesome Dave! I love Escudo, so if we're in fruity virginia-ville with this blend, I'm glad I made the leap.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Mac's Dark Twist Roll Cake is awesome! IMHO it's better than Escudo. (Of course, I haven't tried Escudo in a while. Will have to pull out a coin or two soon.) It's like LBF without the cavendish. Great stuff!


O RLY? Now you have me really intrigued because I love LBF without the Cavendish!


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I really like Mac Baren's Stockton. Just straight Virginia in a lovely little coin. This blend may be considered 'too light' or 'airy' by many smokers. But I think it's good.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Mac B is on those brands I've yet to really look into, but this thread has me doing my homework now. Some of these really sound good. And at their price point, me thinks they will be tough to beat. 

Looking on Tobacco Reviews, Most of them have 3 stars with over 100 reviews. That tells me it's a pretty solid blend.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I have got a tin of Club Blend, but have yet to have a chance to try it out. This will be my next smoke, whenever that is.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> O RLY? Now you have me really intrigued because I love LBF without the Cavendish!


Hmm. I wonder if it's the same Dark Twist Roll Cake I just opened. Mine most definitely contains Cavendish, but the overall coins are smaller than PS LBF (LBF= Half-Dollar sized, DTRC=Nickel sized).

Pretty good, although I personally give the nod to Escudo in a head to head.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Hmm. I wonder if it's the same Dark Twist Roll Cake I just opened. Mine most definitely contains Cavendish, but the overall coins are smaller than PS LBF (LBF= Half-Dollar sized, DTRC=Nickel sized).
> 
> Pretty good, although I personally give the nod to Escudo in a head to head.


Hmmm...I guess I could be wrong. Oh darn, I'm going to have to open a tin and smoke some! I do remember loving it though.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Mac Baren does a lot of really good stuff. They've got an unfair reputation for producing blends that have too much bite. I can see it, but I also think one has to really sip their tobacco and pay some attention to how dry their mouth is before/while smoking.

As far as roll cuts go, their Latakia Blend is particularly interesting. Many of the reviews of this blend miss the mark. This is a solid Virginia mix with latakia in a charming spun cut roll.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Well honestly, I was a Mac B hater for some time. I actually had a tin of well aged Virginia Flake that I liked sometimes, but decided the topping wasn't my cup of tea. Hated Navy Flake the first time I tried it.

But as has been mentioned elsewhere on the forum, I found that after airing in the tin for a few weeks the topping died down, all the bite was gone, and just quality baccy was left.

I've had a few conversations with guys at the B&M who are MacB devotees, and they swear by drying their blends way beyond those of other companies for full enjoyment. I've come to agree!

They claimed the notorious bite was from the alcohol base by which MacB applies their topping. 

Either way, I'm thinking of sampling their roll cakes and seeing which ones are to my liking. The price per tin of the 100g jobbers is very affordable.... BONUS!

Ted, I'm very interested in the Stockton blend. I was reading about it today, and the dark fired kentucky has me! One review mentioned Kendall Kentucky as a flavor comparison, though I doubt it has the strength of that blend. Still, a dark fired kentucky and virginia coin has got to be tried by me.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Well honestly, I was a Mac B hater for some time. I actually had a tin of well aged Virginia Flake that I liked sometimes, but decided the topping wasn't my cup of tea. Hated Navy Flake the first time I tried it.
> 
> But as has been mentioned elsewhere on the forum, I found that after airing in the tin for a few weeks the topping died down, all the bite was gone, and just quality baccy was left.
> 
> ...


To my taste I don't connect Kendal Kentucky and Stockton. But that probably goes to your point about the different strengths of the leaves. Stockton is predominantly a fairly light experience, with a several intermittent punches of spicy Kentucky and Mac Baren's signature maple Cavendish. It's not exotic or dynamic, it won't hypnotize or mesmerize you. But it is charming and tasty and one of those blends you'll smoke for awhile (or not) until you've figured it out and moved on. But if you're like me you'll go back for a fine visit on special occasions.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

not to hyjack this thread, but how does one pack these small dime size coins?
rubbed out, fold and stuff?
troy


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

laloin said:


> not to hyjack this thread, but how does one pack these small dime size coins?
> rubbed out, fold and stuff?
> troy


I usually just rub them out before packing them. This allows me to let the tobacco dry some beforehand which has helped to cut down on the tongue bite some. They can be "folded" too though. I tend to just crush them some and stuff that in. It works fairly well.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I wanted to bring this back up, since I've tried a couple of the roll cakes now.

Having sampled from bulk both Club Blend and Dark Twist, I can say that Dark Twist is my favorite, but both have their place.

It take s a remarkably long time for this tobaccy to dry, but MacB swears up and down theres nothing here but tobacco and sugar. I'll accept that, as the taste to me is a very natural sweet virginia on both blends, with the Dark Twist being the sweeter and, well, darker of the two.

The Dark Twist to me had an almost marshmellow/maple syrup kindof sweetness that was like caramelized sugar. Very nice, and both of these tobaccos would make a good accompaniment to single malt scotch. If I was going with a sweeter, peatier scotch, the dark twist would be my choice. Speyside? Go with the club blend.

As noted, these can bite. They'll actually bite the hell out of you if you simply pull it outta the tin and stiff it in a pipe. I found simply leaving the little coins out for a couple of hours until nearly crispy was the way to go. I then crushed/crammed them into a Stanwell canadian without rubbing them out, and BAM! Tonge-bite nearly completely neutralized.

The drier the better with this baccy, and the flavor suffered not a lick for having been dried to this degree.

One note here, the Club Blend was light enough as to remind me a bit of RYO American Spirit baccy in the side stream. It was very enjoyable none the less, and I think I'll save the aged tin I came across for opening this summer.


Now to try and find some stockton before investing in a whole tin. One tin description mentions Dark Kentucky in the blend, while another simply says virginia and cavendish. Which is it???


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

All three, actually. The middle of the coin is Kentucky and Cavendish while the outside of the coin is Virginia. 

When I smoke this I like to break out the middle Kentucky flakes and then rub out the Virginia so that I can pack the bowl in layers. It's a little work, but I find it to be a satisfying experience.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> All three, actually. The middle of the coin is Kentucky and Cavendish while the outside of the coin is Virginia.
> 
> When I smoke this I like to break out the middle Kentucky flakes and then rub out the Virginia so that I can pack the bowl in layers. It's a little work, but I find it to be a satisfying experience.


Well, that does it then! This one is on my next order with you guys. There's a mini-stack on there too that I'm thinking would do well with this type of layering.

Do you guys take blood Ted? How bout first born children?


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Well, that does it then! This one is on my next order with you guys. There's a mini-stack on there too that I'm thinking would do well with this type of layering.
> 
> Do you guys take blood Ted? How bout first born children?


HA!


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Have anybody tried the Dark Tvist Loose Cut?
On TobaccoReviewes they state that the loose cut contain burly, the spun cut not. 

Seems to me that there is often a debate on TR about what ingredients a product contain. I think it's strange that the blenders dont clear things out.

I smoke Orlik Bull's Eye (A.k.a. PSLBF)almost daily so if this is in the same ally I have to try it, easy available to.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Eirik said:


> Have anybody tried the Dark Tvist Loose Cut?
> On TobaccoReviewes they state that the loose cut contain burly, the spun cut not.
> 
> Seems to me that there is often a debate on TR about what ingredients a product contain. I think it's strange that the blenders dont clear things out.
> ...


Eirik, to my taste buds, PSLBF doesn't have much in common with the MacBaren roll cakes. MacB's have less of the tangy va/per thing going on, and are more sugary sweet. I guess if I was going to make a comparison, I'd say the VA's in the MacB's offerings taste less fermented and fruity, and more straightforward.

Very much worth a sample though, especially if you can pinch a few coins from a bulk bin.


----------

